# Two storey enclosure. Needing ideas please



## Woma_Wild (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a second hand enclosure and I am wanting to make it a 2 story home for my girl.

As she is such a clumsy climber I'm wanting to build a ramp for her to go from one floor to the next.

And here lies my problem. I can't seem to come up with HOW to do it.




Enclosure is 4 x 2 x 2ft.

A hole with a branch would not work in her case. 
Any design ideas would be very welcome.


----------



## porkosta (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you considered cutting a square out of on of the back corners and making a ramp down into the bottom section? You see a lot of rabbit/ferret cages using this design.
Making the ramp run diagonally from the top to the bottom along the back would reduced to steepness of the climbing angle.
View attachment 288918


----------



## Adamd (Apr 21, 2013)

Are you intending to make a background with a few steps up. It would be easy using PU foam ( spray foam )and grout or cement, I just seal 3mm MDF and shape PU on that to whatever form you want eg rocks, branches i even tried to make a small fig tree to hide a water filter forour frogs


----------



## saintanger (Apr 21, 2013)

i have a two storey enclosure but insted of a branch or a ramp i have a large flexible tube that goes from the floor on the bottem to the second storey floor. or you could try doing a rock feature with expanda foam that goes up on an angle to reach the second floor.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Apr 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> i have a two storey enclosure but insted of a branch or a ramp i have a large flexible tube that goes from the floor on the bottem to the second storey floor. or you could try doing a rock feature with expanda foam that goes up on an angle to reach the second floor.



3 good ideas here. thank you.
saintanger, do you have a photo ?


----------



## saintanger (Apr 22, 2013)

will get one for you tomorrow as its dark outside.


----------



## BIGBANG (Apr 22, 2013)

what type of snake, how big is it and why cant it climb?


----------



## Woma_Wild (Apr 23, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> what type of snake, how big is it and why cant it climb?



a WOMA. She can climb but as mentioned above, she's clumsy lol. She's only 4 months old so I have plenty of time for this build.


----------



## HerpAddict (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a woma in this, but a nice log provides access to the top. She loves to climb all day long. You could make something like that


----------



## Woma_Wild (Apr 23, 2013)

I really like that idea. very nice.


----------



## HerpAddict (Apr 23, 2013)

This is it now. Paper is a LOT cheaper and easier. (and safer) but I do miss the natural look. You could have a log like this, she easily climbs around


----------



## Woma_Wild (Apr 24, 2013)

thank you for all the ideas. 

I may just try my hand at making a background and building in a ramp or something. 
If it doesn't pan out, guess my girl will only have a single story and I'll just have to get another woma for the bottom level. 
well I can't let it go to waste can I? lol


----------



## saintanger (May 2, 2013)

tried posting pics for you but can't get anything to upload at the moment.


----------



## saintanger (May 3, 2013)

hope these work


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 10, 2013)

porkosta said:


> Have you considered cutting a square out of on of the back corners and making a ramp down into the bottom section? You see a lot of rabbit/ferret cages using this design.
> Making the ramp run diagonally from the top to the bottom along the back would reduced to steepness of the climbing angle.
> View attachment 288918



this is the way I'm going. 
I will built the ramp into the background that I'm making. ( or at least that's my plan) lol.


----------

